# Haqqani Network



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...0/14/gIQAj2i6kL_story.html?wpisrc=al_national

*U.S. goes after Haqqani network*




> The Obama administration has launched the opening salvos of a new, more aggressive approach toward an Afghan insurgent group it asserts is supported by Pakistan’s government, senior administration officials said.
> A CIA drone strike Thursday killed three members of the Haqqani network, including a senior official, and additional strikes Friday left four insurgents dead. The attacks in Pakistan were carried out near Haqqani headquarters in the North Waziristan capital of Miran Shah, a city rarely targeted in the past because of the difficulty of finding well-concealed insurgent leaders and the possibility of civilian deaths in an urban area.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 15, 2011)

It almost appears as though somebody has found their man card...


----------



## alibi (Oct 15, 2011)

Since Mara only curses when he's excited, I knew this had to be good.


----------



## Manolito (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow pres good job keep on pushing the button you have found something you do well.
Bill


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm a little surprised the president approved this, but glad to see it. He earned a few points with me (though he's still in the hole overall).

You'd think Sirajewddin (Yes, I deliberately misspell his name) would learn from UBL, Al-Awlaki, and the others that it will take some time, but he and his father have dates with either JSOC or an AGM-114.


----------



## Dame (Oct 15, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> It almost appears as though somebody has found their man card...


LOL. Yeah, he found it on OBL's laptop.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2011)

Since it's a giant shithole that no one would want to visit any way, we should just level that whole area and tell PK that they can consider it a gift for them to build from scratch.


----------



## QC (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice going.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 16, 2011)

This next year is going to be very interesting.  I wonder how active the fighting is going to be through the winter....


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2011)

Put me back in coach!


----------



## Manolito (Oct 16, 2011)

Put that fire in the belly of all the new kids you are going to be teaching.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Put me back in coach!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2011)

PS has a thread with a link to an interesting article on HQN featured in Small Wars Journal:

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2011/11/haqqani_network_rele.php


----------



## QC (Nov 20, 2011)

And this just in...


----------



## QC (Nov 20, 2011)

Giving new meaning to Death From Above.


----------

